# Medina Lake?



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

im in Medina this weekend and have a few poles in the car. Never fished this lake and was wondering what to expect? Crappie, bass, walleye? Shore access, bait shops? Might take a spin to check it out? Any other places worth going to? Would like to get on some crappy or bass. You can pm me if needed 
Thanks fellas


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Bass, crappie, blue gills, said to have walleye but I've yet to catch one.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

allwayzfishin said:


> im in Medina this weekend and have a few poles in the car. Never fished this lake and was wondering what to expect? Crappie, bass, walleye? Shore access, bait shops? Might take a spin to check it out? Any other places worth going to? Would like to get on some crappy or bass. You can pm me if needed
> Thanks fellas


Also channel cats.....nice largemouth if you know how to catch em


----------



## Kevin05 (Sep 23, 2014)

Use to be big crappie and bass in there. Havent fished it in a couple years. Lot of people take buckets out of there seem to take a toll on the numbers. If you have a kayak the house side of the lake good for bass. Heard there are flat heads in there never caught one. Caught a few walleye and seen some caught lot of dink perch.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

I was shore fishing there a couple of years ago and saw some weird bubbles and commotion on the surface just a little too far out to cast too. After about 15 minutes or so two divers surfaced! Back down they went and I have no idea where they went. Other than that the bass fishing was pretty good.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Went today for a bit. Nice lake to walk around and bird watch. Talked to a few people fishin. Nobody caught anything including me. Might try again tomorrow morning


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Crappie are nice in this lake. When the water temp is just right they turn on. Bobby garland jigs work great! I’d use small presentations right now. Cold front can really mess things up a bit.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I fished there for a couple of years when I worked out there. Those bays on the house side are nice. Hold lots of bass. Used to fish there when they were still building houses over there. Caught one small walleye in early spring. Tons of small gills there.


----------



## Fishin buddy1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Medina used to be a good lake. Too many bass taken out of there. Mostly undersized small bass now.


----------

